# fas pay



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

is anyone still working for this joke of a company,they still owe money and been closer to 60 days now,how is everyone else doing with them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We kicked them to the curb a long time ago. What they do to people is reprehensible.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I did alot of work thru there vendor as a sub last 2 years and thought they were good (didn't know much about this industry). When they lost the Fannie mae contract here they were like a ghost..notta, nothing but a grass cut (one) in my area. They did alot of dancing in those last days going to "flat fee" pricing..really pissed of the vendors.
I am now going thru their vendor application. I will keep you all updated on what I find with this co. as it tries to find it's feet. I personally feel that Safeguard (who got the Fannie Mae contract) is in over it's head. We all know how fast this industry changes...I don't want to be playing "catch-up" again.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You say "Over their head" ; they call it "High Cotton". Once a Nat gets a contract and the money is in their pocket, their really isn't a lot of worries.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

david said:


> is anyone still working for this joke of a company,they still owe money and been closer to 60 days now,how is everyone else doing with them.


 
nope! Stopped working for them


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

david said:


> is anyone still working for this joke of a company,they still owe money and been closer to 60 days now,how is everyone else doing with them.


 
I dont know about your local laws regulations but you have a certain window to LEIN in from the last time you were sent to the property. They are playing the float game with payment being issued on said invoices and not actually being done. They are playing some sort of game and are not on the top anymore and scrambling for clients. I am beginning to appreciate my decision to give em the boot more and more. I also see them in these last days of their operation as a pyramid scheme. The last few properties they are getting are supposed to pay hte bills (their bills) and the vendors are going to get nothing . LEIN then tell em to shrink your coverage area. Before splitting from them I did so and was making 75$ more for every work order because of distance fees. Play their game smarter not HARDER


----------



## onlyforeclosed (Jan 8, 2013)

I've worked for them for years and never had a problem until recently. Really getting bad on paying. Never had them not give an answer of when the check was coming until now. Scary?!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just called by a friend I got into t he business. He received the roll out of the 2 dollar per invoice service fee from FAS . And now it sounds as though they are making it mandatory that you enroll in their E&O master policy. This is to cover their ass NOT YOURS. I just renewed my E&O and saw where it (e&O) covers the policy holder NOT the comapanies named as additional insured. GL on the otherhand is still covering the additional insured. Just beware. I am soooo glad I dont work for these Azzholes anymore !! I can see a national walkout comming on with their vendors. Best of luck to the rest of you involved with this ponzi scheme of a company


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I was just called by a friend I got into t he business. He received the roll out of the 2 dollar per invoice service fee from FAS . And now it sounds as though they are making it mandatory that you enroll in their E&O master policy. This is to cover their ass NOT YOURS. I just renewed my E&O and saw where it (e&O) covers the policy holder NOT the comapanies named as additional insured. GL on the otherhand is still covering the additional insured. Just beware. I am soooo glad I dont work for these Azzholes anymore !! I can see a national walkout comming on with their vendors. Best of luck to the rest of you involved with this ponzi scheme of a company


Man, I just can't believe what I hear about these guys getting worse and worse each day b


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I was just called by a friend I got into t he business. He received the roll out of the 2 dollar per invoice service fee from FAS . And now it sounds as though they are making it mandatory that you enroll in their E&O master policy. This is to cover their ass NOT YOURS. I just renewed my E&O and saw where it (e&O) covers the policy holder NOT the comapanies named as additional insured. GL on the otherhand is still covering the additional insured. Just beware. I am soooo glad I dont work for these Azzholes anymore !! I can see a national walkout comming on with their vendors. Best of luck to the rest of you involved with this ponzi scheme of a company


 How about a walkout for the entire industry.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Like I've said before anybody still with FAS at this point in the game almost deserves what they are going to get.

FAS sucked big time in 09. I cannot see how any one is still with them.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

The best part about FAS was their pruvian uploader and the easy invoicing. Our office time and budget has risen 500% with SG and field time has gone up 50%. I only had a few propblems with FAS and it was in the end there of there losing FM contract and going to flat fee. Then again I was a subcontractor and didn't deal with them daily.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Had their speedy pay people call me and go on about their credit card payment spiel... Indicated it would only cost me $8 per month. After I mentioned their reductions in payment prices(4th Quarter) and their new $2 per Invoice, I indicated that they "got me enough" an declined to be included in their "speedy-pay" program... he indicated that I was the only one of thousands of contractors across the nation who declined to participate... and he would avise FAS that I declined... Well the long and short if it is... that our business with FAS has come to an end.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

*what does this picture and FAS have in common??*

This picture is the a typical FAS idea ..... Too Much BULLSh!t


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Had their speedy pay people call me and go on about their credit card payment spiel... Indicated it would only cost me $8 per month. After I mentioned their reductions in payment prices(4th Quarter) and their new $2 per Invoice, I indicated that they "got me enough" an declined to be included in their "speedy-pay" program... he indicated that I was the only one of thousands of contractors across the nation who declined to participate... and he would avise FAS that I declined... Well the long and short if it is... that our business with FAS has come to an end.


My friend said it was around 5% per check and that would be MORE substantially MORE than 8$ per month !!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Had their speedy pay people call me and go on about their credit card payment spiel... Indicated it would only cost me $8 per month. After I mentioned their reductions in payment prices(4th Quarter) and their new $2 per Invoice, I indicated that they "got me enough" an declined to be included in their "speedy-pay" program... he indicated that I was the only one of thousands of contractors across the nation who declined to participate... and he would avise FAS that I declined... Well the long and short if it is... that our business with FAS has come to an end.


 
congratulations you have join the club! life is much easier!


----------

